# Curled up tiny.......stretched out HUGE!



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just took these piccies! I just had to post them! I know its an 'overload' of my threads tonight but hey ho they are a must share! Especially for the couple of Leo lovers :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww bless him, looks like hes found the comfy spot in the house!! :thumbup: Seen your threads from when you got him and hes grown so big already!! lol He is very gorgeous tho!! :001_wub:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Aww bless him, looks like hes found the comfy spot in the house!! :thumbup: Seen your threads from when you got him and hes grown so big already!! lol He is very gorgeous tho!! :001_wub:


Lol! Yes he found that out from day one.........the 2 dogs have their own sofa but Mummy's is obviously comfier  :lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

8 weeks old paw...........nearly 17 weeks paw


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow he has grown so much :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is growing quickly. Had a great time today with his siblings!!


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

he's looking quite bony atm, is he going through a gangly phase?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

golfchick said:


> he's looking quite bony atm, is he going through a gangly phase?


Yep  i will be glad when he stops! He is the biggest of his litter by a long way. He is longer, taller and his paws are double some of theirs!!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

We giggle about this with Scooter, one minute he'll be a tiny, barely noticeable bundle on the end of the sofa, then we'll come back and he'll be covering it.
Can't believe how big Leo is at 17weeks! Will he ever stop growing I wonder? :lol:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> 8 weeks old paw...........nearly 17 weeks paw


That's the same size as Scooter's and bigger than Breezey's already!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thorne said:


> We giggle about this with Scooter, one minute he'll be a tiny, barely noticeable bundle on the end of the sofa, then we'll come back and he'll be covering it.
> Can't believe how big Leo is at 17weeks! Will he ever stop growing I wonder? :lol:





Thorne said:


> That's the same size as Scooter's and bigger than Breezey's already!


I hope he stops at some point lol! But i have another few months to go  Its amazing how small they can curl up!

His paws do shock most people! Even i am, his siblings haven't got paws like his. He is the biggest out of all them but that could change, they could catch up very quickly.


----------



## cocole (Dec 3, 2010)

So great dog !


----------

